# New Job- should I ask?



## Patnono (Jun 7, 2019)

I just found out yesterday that I got a job I had applied for, they want me to start this Sunday.  The problem for me is next Saturday is my grandsons 5th. Birthday n there's going to be a service for my aunt who just died.  My sister asked me to watch her grandkids n take them to the party.  I said yes, should I ask my new employer if i can be off that day?  I hadn't heard from you.them in a couple of weeks so I didn't know?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 7, 2019)

I hope I don’t sound like an insensitive person here but you just got a job that you’ve stated you really need. You’ve applied yourself and worked hard to get this job. First impressions are important,  especially for the first few months , if you are wanting to keep this job. You’d be best off to ask your sister to get someone else to look after the kids since you will be working. Most people will understand this; your sister should. 


By the way, congratulations on getting the job. I knew you could do it and you didn’t even have to colour your hair. :grin:


----------



## Patnono (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks, yea just looking for opinions.  A friend told me maybe they might understand considering I didn't know when they where going to call me?  But probably won't ask.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2019)

*NO!!!...Sorry but  NO!!!!*


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 8, 2019)

Patnono said:


> I just found out yesterday that I got a job I had applied for, they want me to start this Sunday..... should I ask my new employer if i can be off that day?



First thing that came to mind;

YOU…GOTTA…BE….KIDDING!!!!????
THE FIRST FREAKING DAY?????

Then I thought more about it;

You don’t deserve a job
Yer priorities are all effed up

I’m just glad I’m not yer boss

…make that ex-boss

Good luck (this is to yer boss)


----------



## Ronni (Jun 8, 2019)

Over the years my children have started various new jobs, and they've often had other commitments already scheduled by the time they started, in one case my son had a 10 day vacation to Japan planned.  Part of the hiring process included my various children telling the prospective/new employer that they had a prior commitment on X day, and in no case was that a deal breaker.  

I don't know what position you're applying for, but I see no reason not to just tell your employer that you have a previous commitment for that day, and see what happens.  You'll either be told outright that it's a deal breaker, in which case you have a decision to make...or they will accommodate you, and over time you can display an exemplary work ethic so that you'll be able to dispel any initial unfavorable impression they have of you.

If you don't want to run the rest of rocking the boat at all, then you'll have to renegon your agreement to watch your grand.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2019)

Absolutely not. Even if your employer allows it, you will really be starting out on the wrong foot.


----------



## Knight (Jun 8, 2019)

In other posts you described yourself as being older and not in the best of health. You have even suggested that your age kept employers from hiring you. 

So

What would you do if you were the employer?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 8, 2019)

Well, I used to hire employees for my office.  If a brand new hire asked for the day off on their first day, it would also be their last day.

Do you want/need the job or not?  If you do, then don't ask.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 8, 2019)

Don't start out as a problem.  Go to work!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 10, 2019)

If it is just another job like a fast food job then do what you want as those types of jobs are dime a dozen. If it is something you want and it is profession then you would be foolish not to start work.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 10, 2019)

Finish  up  EVERYTHING  before  you apply  for the job.  Then  there  should  be  NO 
problem.


----------

